

Ask HN: Pivoting Company Looking for Customer Interviews - actraub

HuddleHR is in the process of trying to define our next pivot. We are looking to speak with as many potential customers as we can so we minimize any missteps.<p>If are a Decision Maker or run Human Resources at a businesses with between 15 and 100 employees and are having “pain” associated with growth we would like to speak with you.<p>We are looking at problems such as employee on-boarding, measuring progress, aligning employees with the aims of the business, employee and team goals and reviews and so on. If any of these things strike a chord and you have a few minutes, we would greatly appreciate it.<p>aaron@huddlehr.com
======
lifeisstillgood
Silly question maybe, but are you a YC company? if not I am surprised that
more of us do not come right out and ask for interviews etc like this - either
way it's a sensible / good idea

~~~
actraub
No, we are not a YC company.

